# 5 point 3d star



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

Having brain fart trying to program 3d star using vectric software... Please help


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

How far did you get?

HJ


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I think right in the Vectric Tools it shows one. About a third of the way down on the tools menu if I remember correctly. This is using Desktop 8.5. once you open it up you can make the changes as needed or wanted, I hope this may be of some help


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Knowing nothing whatsoever about programming for Vectric Software, I gotta ask: Wouldn't a 3d star (5- points) be a square based pyramid? 

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep, Frank - - - there's a 5 pt star right in the drawing tab, and , I believe, there's one in the clip art.

HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Shortys are you wanting a Texas star or a 5 point star with special characteristics(outside diameter, inside diameter, etc)?


----------



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

they are called barn stars


----------



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

http://www.americantinstar.com/members/1506961/uploaded/Barn_Star_Cluster.jpg


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

shortys you are evidently not from Texas. Down here they are called a Texas Star.

Here is a link to a .zip file with a free model of the Texas Star in .3dClip format and .stl format. .3dClip model is compatible with Aspire and the .stl model can be used with VCarve 8.xx and by most other software. It also includes the .crv3d Aspire file where I designed the model so you might be able to see what I did to design the model. https://www.hightail.com/download/cUJWM25DeFV0d0hLd01UQw

The file was too big to attach to the post so I provided the link.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

You be a step above amazing

HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike,
> 
> You be a step above amazing
> 
> HJ


John I'm not sure about that, you should talk to my wife before you make up your mind!

I think it is interesting that with all the updating of Aspire that it is actually harder to get the Texas Star model made than before all the updates.
For some reason the create shape function now distorts the shape if you try to do it all together instead of in parts like I did this one.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Either one, your still above my skill level.

HJ


----------



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

thanks mike that's cool of you just trying to figure out how to open it up


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That star looks to me like it has 6- points (I see 5- 2d points, but in true 3d the APEX must be considered). What gives?

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> That star looks to me like it has 6- points (I see 5- 2d points, but in true 3d the APEX must be considered). What gives?
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Otis you are right, there are 6 points in the 3d model but let's not tell Shortys so maybe he'll never know.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Otis,

This one is for you, "The Otis *5 point* 3d star".


----------

